# Thunder Bay Walleye



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

Got 4 walleye last night. Fishing started well but died off after an hour.


----------



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone else fishing out of Alpena or Rockport yet for eyes?


----------



## Coontail (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish Huron said:


> Anyone else fishing out of Alpena or Rockport yet for eyes?


Nope have not made it up there yet


----------



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

Coontail said:


> Nope have not made it up there yet


Well Coontail I got two more this morning and one unexpected laker.


----------



## Coontail (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish Huron said:


> Well Coontail I got two more this morning and one unexpected laker.


Wow that's a good morning, were you by yourself? What did you catch them on?


----------



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

Coontail said:


> Wow that's a good morning, were you by yourself? What did you catch them on?


No I had a friend from down state come up (not much of a fisherman). I let him reel them in. He was like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## Coontail (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish Huron said:


> No I had a friend from down state come up (not much of a fisherman). I let him reel them in. He was like a kid in a candy shop.


Always fun to show a novice the tricks, I bet he had a ball reeling in your bounty!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Trolling upstream, from the mouth to just below the bridge by the dam with hot and tots worked for my buddy and I and few times.


----------



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

He did but the poor guy can't ID fish at all. When we boated the first walleye he thought is was a musky. Haaa. 

Haven't tried hot and tots in Thunder Bay yet but I will add that to my tactics. Thanks.


----------



## Fish Huron (Apr 9, 2016)

Boated 4 more walleye last night. Fishing started off hot again (lines in by 830 pm) but died off. All fish landed before 930 and missed 2 between 10-11. Hopefully the bite starts picking up. Anyone else catching in the bay?


----------

